# royal python newbie



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

hi ive just been and put down a deposit on a royal python and equipment just want a bit of advice to be sure i have been sold the correct stuff....
they have sold me a plastic faunarium,a heat mat,a small water bowl,a hide,some aspen and some moss any help would be much appreciated thanks .


----------



## Christoffer90 (Jan 3, 2010)

what is the size of the snake, and what is the size of the faunararium?
faunarariums are usually small in size, I've used them for transporting animals, but nothing else.. You sure they sold you that for the purpose of being It's enclousure? I'd rather get a big plastic tub with a lid that has a locking mecanism, like a sterilite tub or something in that direction.. And you need to get two hides at minimum, one for the cold side, and one for the hot side. 

You also prob will need a thermostat to regulate the temp on the heating mat.


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

Christoffer90 said:


> what is the size of the snake, and what is the size of the faunararium?
> faunarariums are usually small in size, I've used them for transporting animals, but nothing else.. You sure they sold you that for the purpose of being It's enclousure? I'd rather get a big plastic tub with a lid that has a locking mecanism, like a sterilite tub or something in that direction.. And you need to get two hides at minimum, one for the cold side, and one for the hot side.
> 
> You also prob will need a thermostat to regulate the temp on the heating mat.


hi the size of the faunarium is 46cm x 30cm x17cm
the size of the snake is about 28 inches long
she said to house it i would only need a faunarium


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

leanne83 said:


> hi the size of the faunarium is 46cm x 30cm x17cm
> the size of the snake is about 28 inches long
> she said to house it i would only need a faunarium


Everything is spot on except the Faun, that is not big enough.

Best thing is go to a Range store or something like that and get a RUB (Really Useful Box) 45L would be ideal (hoping I got my sizes correct there lol) and use that to house your royal instead - My royals are all in RUBs. 

Also take notice the bigger the enclosure so the RUB you will need a larger heat matt because the one you will be sold with the faun will be the smallest they do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

The faunarium will be ok to house it in for a while although they tend to let too much heat and humidity out all the ventilation in the lid. A rub with a few holes put in it is pretty much the same thing but you control the ventilation in it.
You will need a thermostat to control the mat though and a thermometer.

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

Hannah81 said:


> The faunarium will be ok to house it in for a while although they tend to let too much heat and humidity out all the ventilation in the lid. A rub with a few holes put in it is pretty much the same thing but you control the ventilation in it.
> You will need a thermostat to control the mat though and a thermometer.
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


You would put a 2.5ft snake in a 1.5 ft faun?

The snake is 28inch long not cm.

A faun that size will not fit any hides for a snake of that size, if it does it will be that and a water bowl crammed and nothing else.

Unless I am missing something, if so i am sorry.


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

Slicer said:


> Everything is spot on except the Faun, that is not big enough.
> 
> Best thing is go to a Range store or something like that and get a RUB (Really Useful Box) 45L would be ideal (hoping I got my sizes correct there lol) and use that to house your royal instead - My royals are all in RUBs.
> 
> ...


 hi thanks the heat mat i have got is 11inches x11inches what size would i need for a bigger box


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

leanne83 said:


> hi thanks the heat mat i have got is 11inches x11inches what size would i need for a bigger box



11x11 inch will be fine.

Basically you try and heat a 3rd of the enclosure, so long as the heat matt covers a 3rd then you will be fine.

Good luck with your new snakey and put some pics up when you get it


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

Slicer said:


> You would put a 2.5ft snake in a 1.5 ft faun?
> 
> The snake is 28inch long not cm.
> 
> ...


it fits the hide and water bowl and thats it no more room for another hide


----------



## PythonPaul (Dec 21, 2008)

The faunarium is to small and it will be difficult to keep a ambient temp. you need to get a rub or something like that


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

Slicer said:


> 11x11 inch will be fine.
> 
> Basically you try and heat a 3rd of the enclosure, so long as the heat matt covers a 3rd then you will be fine.
> 
> Good luck with your new snakey and put some pics up when you get it


thanks for the advice ill post some pics when i get him


----------



## PythonPaul (Dec 21, 2008)

leanne83 said:


> hi ive just been and put down a deposit on a royal python and equipment just want a bit of advice to be sure i have been sold the correct stuff....
> they have sold me a plastic faunarium,a heat mat,a small water bowl,a hide,some aspen and some moss any help would be much appreciated thanks .



NO stat ?????????


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

PythonPaul said:


> NO stat ?????????


Yes correct as PythonPaul has stated you will need a stat but these would not be sold by a pet shop as part of a starter kit like you are getting. You will need to get this seperate. What a stat does is maintains a desired temp so it doesnt get too hot or too cold.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Slicer said:


> Yes correct as PythonPaul has stated you will need a stat but these would not be sold by a pet shop as part of a starter kit like you are getting. You will need to get this seperate. What a stat does is maintains a desired temp so it doesnt get too hot or too cold.


Basically keeping your python alive. I can't believe pet shops are still selling these without stats. I love going into a pet shop and questioning their starter kits.


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

violentchopper said:


> Basically keeping your python alive. I can't believe pet shops are still selling these without stats. I love going into a pet shop and questioning their starter kits.


they did not even mention a mat stat just aswell i dont have the snake yet


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

what temp do i need to keep it at both sides


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

leanne83 said:


> they did not even mention a mat stat just aswell i dont have the snake yet


I would ring up and complain. Threaten to cancel the order if they don't supply a thermostat. It is sick that they just sell all that and don't care. It's like they want your snake to die so you can buy another one.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

The hot side - 88-92f roughly and the cool side - room temp


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

violentchopper said:


> The hot side - 88-92f roughly and the cool side - room temp


 ok thanks


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah as said fauna's are crap for royals ( an most other stuff) they are hard to maintain temps an humidity in it ........ I'd nip to staples and grab a really useful box 

yeah you WILL need a stat to ensure snake does not cook ....... i wont ask what your paying for it (sounds like a petshop and not all are bad but most are expensive )


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

s3xy_sheep said:


> yeah as said fauna's are crap for royals ( an most other stuff) they are hard to maintain temps an humidity in it ........ I'd nip to staples and grab a really useful box
> 
> yeah you WILL need a stat to ensure snake does not cook ....... i wont ask what your paying for it (sounds like a petshop and not all are bad but most are expensive )


What size rub will i need for a 28 inch royal thanks


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

leanne83 said:


> What size rub will i need for a 28 inch royal thanks


I would say 33 litre or 50 litre. I'm not too sure to be fair. I would have to get a tape measure. Some will say smaller maybe because royals CAN be fussy feeders.


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

I think the ideal RUBs for you would be a 45L. That is what I use with most of mine.


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

s3xy_sheep said:


> yeah as said fauna's are crap for royals ( an most other stuff) they are hard to maintain temps an humidity in it ........ I'd nip to staples and grab a really useful box
> 
> yeah you WILL need a stat to ensure snake does not cook ....... i wont ask what your paying for it (sounds like a petshop and not all are bad but most are expensive )


thanks the total cost for the snake and the equipment was £120


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

leanne83 said:


> What size rub will i need for a 28 inch royal thanks





violentchopper said:


> I would say 33 litre or 50 litre. I'm not too sure to be fair. I would have to get a tape measure. Some will say smaller maybe because royals CAN be fussy feeders.





leanne83 said:


> thanks the total cost for the snake and the equipment was £120


bout what i gave for my 1st .... as luck has it she's a female : victory:


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just looking at the thermostats now should i get a mat stat thanks


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

leanne83 said:


> Just looking at the thermostats now should i get a mat stat thanks


A pulse stat would be better and more accurate but they are more expensive, not by much though


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Nick_96297 said:


> A pulse stat would be better and more accurate but they are more expensive, not by much though



yes this is true
but on off matt stats are fine just picked one up myself this afternoon for a small rack £10 second hand cant go wrong  

and any stat is better than none at all


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes I agree with you they are fine and currently I am using them but if you can afford a pulse stat then i'd be inclined to get one over a mat stat


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

I just use matt stats mainly. Either is fine for what you need.


----------



## Kingcooke (Apr 17, 2011)

pulse stats are more for use with ceramic bulbs. a mat stat will be fine


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

leanne83 said:


> What size rub will i need for a 28 inch royal thanks



Don't get a 33L or 50L these will be way to big for a young Royal. You can get either a 9L or 12L which will be plenty big enough & it will make it feel more secure so more likely to feed for you. If you put it in a 33L it will more than likely be too stressed & won't feed :devil:.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Don't get a 33L or 50L these will be way to big for a young Royal. You can get either a 9L or 12L which will be plenty big enough & it will make it feel more secure so more likely to feed for you. If you put it in a 33L it will more than likely be too stressed & won't feed :devil:.


as long as theres lots of cover logs and hides theres no reason why you couldnt have a younger royal in a bigger rub but i would agree with you that 9l or 12l is more than enough space till bigger


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

And dont forget the royal is 2.5 foot long.....


----------



## roadkill (Apr 1, 2007)

i would say a 30ltr is max for the time being this will also fit two hides in


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Slicer said:


> And dont forget the royal is 2.5 foot long.....




Yeah & they tend to spend most of their time curled up in their hides, a 33L will be way too big, at that size it will only be approx 250-300g (don't forget most are approx 12" when they hatch). At most i'd say it's 6-7 months old & a 33L will be too big for it. Better to put them in a smaller RUB & up the size as they grow, otherwise there could well be feeding problems. I have a 3ft Burmese in a 24.5L RUB & she is lost in that.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

roadkill said:


> i would say a 30ltr is max for the time being this will also fit two hides in



You can fit 2 hides in a 12L RUB :2thumb:.


----------



## Kingcooke (Apr 17, 2011)

my cb11 hatchling has just hit 2foot long and he is in a 9l rub with 2 hides and a water bowl. he has been fine but getting a bit tight so i'm upgrading him to an 18l rub this weekend


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

violentchopper said:


> The hot side - 88-92f roughly and the cool side - room temp


is that 24hrs or do ineed to make it cooler at night thanks


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

leanne83 said:


> is that 24hrs or do ineed to make it cooler at night thanks


you can have a night drop ( i dont bother ) think its personal opinion tbh


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Kingcooke (Apr 17, 2011)

firstly, nice snake . if this is the snake you are keeping in a faun i would deff get something bigger. 3ft viv would even be ok, just make sure your snake has plenty of cover :2thumb:. it would also last you a loooong time, so no need to keep upgrading rubs. and vivs look nicer too imo


----------



## leanne83 (Apr 9, 2012)

Kingcooke said:


> firstly, nice snake . if this is the snake you are keeping in a faun i would deff get something bigger. 3ft viv would even be ok, just make sure your snake has plenty of cover :2thumb:. it would also last you a loooong time, so no need to keep upgrading rubs. and vivs look nicer too imo


thanks i have him in a rub now


----------

